
MIT's Pathway to Fusion Energy - theothermkn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0KuAx1COEk
======
theothermkn
The video is long, but worth it. The short version is that recent advances in
high-temperature superconductors have realistically reduced the size needed
for power-producing tokomaks, putting them within the realm of startups and
universities, rather than in the realm of international cooperation and
bureaucracy.

